# Dog Related Blog, Nails to Tails!



## Mercedes Alex (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to these forums but I am a professional dog groomer, own a grooming business in the Chicagoland area, & also right a blog! My blog/website consists of dog grooming, product reviews, & other dog related stuff. If my page sounds like it interests you just visit www.nailstotailsdoggrooming.com & check it out. Thank you so much!


----------

